

Do supporters of Nobel winner Liu Xiaobo really know what he stands for? - miraj
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/dec/15/nobel-winner-liu-xiaobo-chinese-dissident

======
Mithrandir
A comment from a reader there:

"Oh Barry!

When I google your name, I discover that your main focus of advocacy turns out
to be ...

... defending the Chinese Government from accusations that it is doing
anything wrong in Tibet.

(
[http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie...](http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Barry+Sautman#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=active&q=%22Barry+Sautman%22+tibet&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=5640bd756f22a93a)
)

Well, you live in China. If you wanted to protest about Tibet, you couldn't.

So instead you do this (
<http://www.international.ucla.edu/article.asp?parentid=2732> ):

Barry Sautman, Associate Professor of Social Science at the Hong Kong
University of Science and Technology, spoke at UCLA December 2 to defend the
thesis that claims of cultural repression against Tibetans by the Han Chinese
are greatly exaggerated by Tibetan exiles in India and by the liberal Western
press. His talk was met with some skepticism from discussant Nancy Levine
(Anthropology, UCLA) and by some members of the audience, but he presented a
wide range of data to support his view. The talk was sponsored by the Center
for Chinese Studies.

Oh dearie dearie me.

I don't think I like you very much."

~~~
iwwr
The point seems to be that if Liu deserved the Nobel peace prize, then surely
George Bush deserved it as well.

But looking at past recipients of the prize (e.g. Henry Kissinger, Barack
Obama), it does't seem so surprising anymore.

